# Just completed my new build



## BamaColeman (Jan 10, 2013)

I just finished my new build.  I used the following components:

i7 3770K CPU
Asus P8Z77-v LE Plus Motherboard
Patriot Viper 16GB DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM
Samsung 830 Series SSD (OS Only)
Windows 8
Antec Kuhler H2O 620 Liquid Cooling System
ATI Radeon HD 4850 1GB DDR3 
LG BluRay Writer
Corsair HX750 PSU
Phantom 410 Case

The cable management on this system is incredible.  Very clean.  System boots in under 8 seconds.
Anything else that you guys can think of that I am missing?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

Pictures please

Looks pretty good. A little weak on the GPU, but still a good card. Do you plan to game much?


----------



## BamaColeman (Jan 10, 2013)

*How do I post pics?*

Can you quickly let me know how to post a pic.  New to the board.

The GU was a holdover from my old build.  Need to upgrade.  New to computer gaming.  I just got Skyrim V


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 10, 2013)

Host pictures here(free, anonymous):

http://www.techpowerup.org/

once you've uploaded, click the button under the picture, it'll make a link you can just paste on here.

If you need help with how to generate the link, you'll see that there is like a yellow stamp in the quick-reply box, click it to pop up a window that you can put the picture's url into(you'll be able to paste it in there), and it'll make the code for it to show when you push OK.


----------



## BamaColeman (Jan 10, 2013)

*Here goes...*


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 10, 2013)

Worked great.


----------



## blibba (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice. I'd be worried about dust getting in with all that negative pressure, though.


----------



## BamaColeman (Jan 10, 2013)

*what should I do?*

Negative pressure?  I hadn't thought about that.  Advice?


----------



## happita (Jan 10, 2013)

That is an amazing cabling job. Holy moly. I can never get it to look that good, maybe it's just me 

Congrats on the build.


----------



## BamaColeman (Jan 10, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks.  I have to confess, the case is very conducive to cable management.  It is a Phantom 410, and it is awesome.  I will post a picture of the the entire system from the outside.  The case reminds me of a Star Wars Storm Trooper.  Ha


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 11, 2013)

happita said:


> That is an amazing cabling job. Holy moly. I can never get it to look that good, maybe it's just me
> 
> Congrats on the build.



 I'm like you Happita, I can never seem to get near as clean of a wire management as that. 

Awesome build and very awesome wire management!!!


----------



## ChiSox (Jan 11, 2013)

I like the cable management as well, very nice for a first time build. You must have p...a...t...ience. Something I do not. Next up benchmarks!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice clean build! Great job!  Fill out your system specs.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2013)

Lookin' nice. The fan on the Kuhler looks lonely. Maybe add another so it doesnt suffer depression from loneliness?


----------



## BamaColeman (Jan 11, 2013)

*Okay*

Any suggestions on benchmark software.  Also, someone mentioned positive pressure in my system.  Any suggestions as to clear that issue?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 11, 2013)

3Dmark 11 

Positive pressure is just having more fans going in then out. Keeps dust out of the cracks


----------



## BamaColeman (Feb 21, 2013)

*Upgraded my video card*

Upgraded to a Sapphire HD 7950 OC card.  Runs very nice.  The only thing that I need now is a larger SSD.

BTW, I had a very curious development happen to me.  My SSD started filling up.  It just houses my OS and some apps, but it went from 18GB of free space down to 6.  Very puzzling.

I did some digging, and I deactivated my indexing, but that didn't seem to work.  What I ended up having to do was disable hibernation.  If you need a quick lesson on what I did let me know.  It freed up my SSD to 19GB of free space.

Later


----------



## BamaColeman (Feb 21, 2013)

*Nova mark*

My Novamark score is 2175


----------



## Hillbilly (Feb 21, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 22, 2013)

BamaColeman said:


> Upgraded to a Sapphire HD 7950 OC card.  Runs very nice.  The only thing that I need now is a larger SSD.
> 
> BTW, I had a very curious development happen to me.  My SSD started filling up.  It just houses my OS and some apps, but it went from 18GB of free space down to 6.  Very puzzling.
> 
> ...



Cool, I always knew they have to use my SSD to wake up faster but didn't know it took that much from it. My comp does wake up from sleep/hibernation in about 3-5 secs compared to a regular start up of about 10 secs so it doesn't really matter. I'm going to do the same thing to my computer since it boots so fast that I have to wait for my LAN to connect anyways.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2013)

Clean! VERY CLEAN! looks like a great build


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2013)

BamaColeman said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130110/IMG_2559.jpg



Quick question. So you can mount a closed system like that. With the hoses at the top? There's no air in the system?

Just never thought about it before


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 22, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Quick question. So you can mount a closed system like that. With the hoses at the top? There's no air in the system?
> 
> Just never thought about it before



Yes, you can mount it any direction you want and have the fan in any configuration you want as long as it is the correct size. 

No, there's no air in the system unless it is defective. Closed comes out of the factory that way. I like the closed systems. A lot less maintenance if any at all. Smaller size overall. Cheaper...much much cheaper.

The downside with closed system is fixed hoses so it limits how far you can mount it or which direction. Sometimes, the tubes are on the stiff side instead of flexible. You can't stick the tubes through the water cooling pre drilled holes. If you have a big case and you want to mount it on the far top part of the case, the tubes may not reach. Also it may cause conflict with wiring if you have bad cable management. You can't change tubes/radiators/pumps(it's cheap enough to just buy a new one)


----------



## BamaColeman (Mar 17, 2013)

*URpgraded my GPU to the MSI HD 7950*

Great card, and the missing component to my build.  I'm very pleased with the performance!


----------



## zilla (Mar 18, 2013)

Great job


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 18, 2013)

BamaColeman said:


> Negative pressure?  I hadn't thought about that.  Advice?



Add more intake fans or take out some exhaust fans.


----------



## BamaColeman (Mar 20, 2013)

*Seems to stay cool*

I probably need to change my fans around, but it stays so cool that I am hesitant to change anything.


----------



## Crazykenny (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice build. Definetly something to be proud of!


----------



## BamaColeman (Mar 21, 2013)

*Overclocked*

I used the free version of Heaven to benchmark my GPU.  Maxed out, my score was 1145.  IS this good?  BTW, I am overclocking both CPU (4.7) and GPU (1100).


----------

